

Ask HN: What are the best books on leadership? - sixQuarks

I want to learn how to be a great leader in order to take my business to the next level.  What are the best books or resources that will help me learn?<p>Also, do you think great leaders are born, or can anyone learn to be one?
======
wj
Stanford's Entrepreneurial Thought Leader podcasts are great. Each week a new
person tells their story of building a company or related topics. Leadership
is a common theme. I used to listen to the Manager Tools podcast which had
some good information but was decidedly less inspirational.

Harvard Business Review on Managing Yourself was a good book. Managing
yourself is the first step to managing others. I also enjoyed Persuasion: The
Art of Influencing People, A Sense of Urgency, and Good to Great.

~~~
sixQuarks
Wow, the Stanford Thought Leader podcasts look awesome. Can't wait to hear
some of them. Thanks for the tip

------
wisty
Get ready for "It depends", "How to win friends and influence people", and
"get a mentor".

------
GeoDeV
The Essence of Leadership: The Four Keys to Leading Successfully by Edwin A.
Locke

------
forza
Please state why you think something is good when you recommend it.

------
SuperChihuahua
\- Good to Great \- Beyond band of brothers \- Moments of Truth

